

Has Mobile Eliminated The Desktop Computer? Think Again… - Parseco
http://www.3cinteractive.com/blog/security/has-mobile-eliminated-the-desktop-computer-think-again%E2%80%A6/
With most “predictions for 2013” blog posts hopefully out of the way (myself included), a look at some technology usage comparisons is in order.  Harris Interactive, known for the “Harris Poll”, recently completed a commissioned research study concerning priorities for usage between smartphones and computers.
======
mooism2
Tablets are conspicuous by their absence from this article.

